# Plakat in Pencil



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

....


----------



## mattmanator (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you draw for people?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow!! Great drawing, you've got talent. I love that he is flaring.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So life like.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow totally awesome drawing !!!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I don't do commissions at this time, maybe someday I will. I have a condition that causes my hands to sweat excessively and it makes drawing a bit difficult :-?. I only draw when my hands cooperate with me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Love your avatar Betta are a gift from heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful drawing!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

PitGurl said:


> Thanks guys. I don't do commissions at this time, maybe someday I will. I have a condition that causes my hands to sweat excessively and it makes drawing a bit difficult :-?. I only draw when my hands cooperate with me.


if you are afraid of smudging. you can keep a sheet of paper around there the hand meets the paper..
if thats not the problem, ignore this comment. lol


----------

